# How common is second trimester loss??



## SnowWhite90

I had a missed miscarriage back in may, It was in early pregnancy. 
I only found out when me and OH had a private scan booked...it was the worst moment of my life when the ultrasound tech told me my baby had died...i feel so hurt...and humilated, because we were after travelling almost two hours for this private scan and we were soooo happy on the way up...the drive home seemed like hours and hours, 


Anyway, i was lucky enough to fall pregnant a month after a d&c, and due to me being a paranoid wreck, i have had 3 scans... and each time...the journey up felt horrible...i keep thinking of that dreadful day in may when my world came crashing down. 

I am having a gender scan on saturday and i am so afraid my baby has died..


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Your nervousness is understandable, especially after your past. But this time is different. You've had several scans that look good, your chance for MC is really low. Try to enjoy this pregnancy, stress is very bad for baby. 
Good luck, keep us updated on how the scan goes.


----------



## KahluaCupcake

To answer technically and literally: you are very much less likely to miscarry in the second trimester than in the first. About 50% of all pregnancies don't make it past the first trimester, with most of those being chemical pregnancies (very early miscarriages, usually before a missed period). Of the ones that survive the first trimester, the chances of a miscarriage decrease dramatically. Sadly, the chance is still there, but so is the chance of getting hit by a bus or slipping and hitting your head. <3
It is wonderful that you are being monitored well.
It is completely normal to be worried. I speak from experience.

However, do your best to focus on this new, wonderful little life you've been blessed with. Are you feeling your kicks yet? Just think of how amazing it is that you've made it this far.
You're about halfway there, and this is your rainbow baby. :)

I hope to hear only good things from you from now on. :)


----------



## v2007

Sadly the statistics are not accurate as losses before 24 weeks are not registered and and 24 weeks they are stillbirths which statistics show 17 babies a day pass away after 24 weeks. 

I know numbers can swirl around your head, but try and enjoy you new pregnancy.

It's normal to worry, i know i did. 

:hugs:

V xxx


----------



## jojo23

i had a second trimester m/c hun..i was 22 weeks. but the odds of it happening are sooo slim honestly! my midwife said i was the first second tri loss she had seen in bout 3 years and the hospital i was in is quite a big one so would have loads of women in and out! im 7weeks prg and terrified and i know i will be until after my 20 wk scan but its totally understandable.

please try relax and take it one day at a time, if everything is fine now then theres no reason for it to change, there was a chromosomal problem with my little angel. im trying to take it one day at a time cause i know its so unlikely to happen again and i want to be stress free.

everything will be fine for you and i bet your little bean is gonna be doing somersaults to entertain you at your next scan!

GL XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## christine1986

i have experienced a second trimester loss i was 17 weeks with our little boy Peter july this year, I went in to be checked out after some spotting but found out our baby had died at 14 weeks, we opted for a post mortem as i needed to know why it had happened. mine was due to a extremely rare problem with the placenta the doctor said it was so rare it would be extremely rare to happen to me again and it wasnt something they see often. This time is so scary but I'm tying to think positive. 

I'm sure everything will be fine for you and hope everyone has a H&H 9 months xx


----------



## sunbaby777

I think you and baby are going to be fine. As mentioned above, most MC happen in the first trimester. In most cases, by the second trimester you will already know if there is a problem that might lead to MC - such as a chromosomal abnormality or heart defect. They can tell you that much from ultrasounds and tests. If you've had three scans already, it sounds like everything is going well!


----------

